# Another Candidate for the Darwin Awards



## Pikache (4 Mar 2004)

http://omegaproject.net/newage/14_humantarget.wmv


----------



## stukirkpatrick (4 Mar 2004)

What the...

lets see him try that with Phosphorus


----------



## Korus (4 Mar 2004)

That doesn‘t qualify for a Darwin award, as he survived. He can get an honourable mention, though.

Although I‘m sure if he keeps it up, he‘ll be getting a full award someday.


----------



## mattoigta (4 Mar 2004)

Anyone see the video of the kid who mixed chlorine and alcohol in a water bottle?


----------



## Lexi (4 Mar 2004)

HAHA!
 
Hilarious, can‘t believe that dude was MORONIC enough to DO something like that...
Then again.. it‘s probably something I‘d end up doing...


----------



## meni0n (4 Mar 2004)

Yea I think I saw the chlorine and alcohol. He blew his hand off I believe.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (4 Mar 2004)

I laughed ‘till I PEED!

I can‘t wait for Rocky‘s next stunt...


----------



## dano (4 Mar 2004)

A prime example of stupid people doing stupid things.


----------



## Lexi (4 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Dano:
> [qb] A prime example of stupid people doing stupid things. [/qb]


Hey, it was stupid, but it WAS funny.


----------



## mattoigta (4 Mar 2004)

Other people doing stupid harmful things = funny.


----------



## Franko (5 Mar 2004)

BWWAHAHAHAHAHahahahaaaaa....   

idiot

Regards


----------



## mattoigta (5 Mar 2004)

how bout this video?

 http://www.felsonhomes.com/2003122514.wmv


----------



## Lexi (5 Mar 2004)

... HAHAHA!
Omg... IDIOTS. The whole lot of them!
But that‘s awesome... truly is...
I love it when people go out of their way to bring us stuff like this, stuff we can piss our pants laughing at..


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Mar 2004)

That second video, I already have done something like that
 http://www.geocities.com/iamconfusedvideos/ex1a.rm 
It hurt like ****.  But it was funny, I showed my mom and she laughed her *** off


----------



## K. Ash (5 Mar 2004)

I bet Johnny Knoxville will be knockin on his door.


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Mar 2004)

Naw Bam Margera and the rest of the crew from CKY


----------



## patrick666 (5 Mar 2004)

I love how the other guy pours all the water on the burning shirt instead of the guy who had just recently been shot by 25 roman candles. *shrugs*

Someone has their priorities mixed up good.


----------



## Slim (6 Mar 2004)

I can‘t believe I just saw that...What a pack of geniuses  :blotto:


----------



## muskrat89 (6 Mar 2004)

Not as funny as those, but idiots, nonetheless:

  http://fisher.osu.edu/~jshoberg/snowtowcar.wmv 

Try that

Or this:

 http://stienis.artlibitum.net/video/snowtowcar.wmv


----------



## Lexi (6 Mar 2004)

The link doesn‘t work


----------



## muskrat89 (6 Mar 2004)

Try now

My apologies


----------



## Lexi (6 Mar 2004)

HAHAHAHA!
OH MY GOD!
*Gasping* Aaah I‘ve never seen anything so stupid!

That‘s why, in jams like those, you trust the CAA... and not your best friend.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (6 Mar 2004)

I wonder if that guy‘s insurance covers that...


----------



## Lexi (6 Mar 2004)

I‘ll take a guess at no, lol


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Mar 2004)

I have seen some stupid things done with fireworks, and not only is that hidiously stupid, he is lucky that he was not killed or seriously injured. 

Goes to show ya what some people will do just to get on the internet.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Lexi (6 Mar 2004)

Getting on the internet‘s easy.
I just think doing that kind of stuff‘s fun.
Keep your heads up for a production my friends and I are doing. We‘re going to take homemade explosives and little green army men and make a movie.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (6 Mar 2004)

I know how that will go...


get your parents to put the fire dept, hospital, and a good lawyer on speed-dial


----------



## Lexi (6 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Kirkpatrick:
> [qb] I know how that will go...
> 
> 
> get your parents to put the fire dept, hospital, and a good lawyer on speed-dial     [/qb]


They don‘t even know


----------



## Spr.Earl (6 Mar 2004)

What a bunch of dumb F‘s!!    
A lesson in not to play with pyro!

Even in the Army we have dope‘s.
I saw a guy try to throw a trip flare once.    

Well as soon as he threw it the spoon went and it ignited right away and he caught the phosphorous on his hand and we had no water to imerse his hand so it burnt till we smothered it with damp soil and used our canteen‘s to keep his hand wet till the Medic‘s got to him.

Muskrat I liked that one ROTFLMAO!!!     
One less street racer!!!


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Mar 2004)

Those ole trip flares. My first experience with them here in Australia was when a mob of kangaroos ran thru them, and panicked, hopping about frantically as they popped off. Quite a sight, especially for the first time.

FYI, the flare can be hand thrown (hence its near instantious initiation), and is magnesuim based, not phos.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## chrisp1j (8 Mar 2004)

Hahahahaha...morons and *********** don‘t mix.

Now he has the sports model.


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Dec 2006)

Featuring 'How not to disarm an RPG 7'

http://www.darwinawards.com/darwin/darwin2006.html


----------



## Yrys (16 Sep 2007)

An interesting web site :

http://www.darwinawards.com/

and some infos about it (there seems tobe more than one) :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_Awards



> The Awards honour people who ensure the long-term survival of the human race by removing themselves from the gene pool in a sublimely idiotic fashion.



ADD:

The winner of 2006 http://darwinawards.com/darwin/darwin2006-04.html :



> (August 2006, Brazil) August brings us a winner from Brazil, who tried to disassemble a Rocket Propelled Grenade (RPG) by driving back and forth over it with a car. This technique was ineffective, so he escalated to pounding the RPG with a sledgehammer. The second try worked--in a sense. The explosion proved fatal to one man, six cars, and the repair shop wherein the efforts took place.
> 
> 14 more RPG grenades were found in a car parked nearby. Police believe the ammunition was being scavenged to sell as scrap metal. If it wasn't scrap then, it certainly is now!




Add : Oups, sorry, didn't search before posting


----------



## Bobby Rico (16 Sep 2007)

Ahh, the Darwin awards.  Those are great.  Pretty hilarious stories in there, like guy trying to clean chimney with hand grenade.  Or one of my personal favorites, guy shooting himself in foot while in bed, mistaking the silhouette of his feet in the darkness as a home invader.


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Jan 2008)

This year's list of nominees is out:

Darwin Awards


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jan 2008)

Love the "Beer for Bears"!! Hilarious!


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Jan 2008)

And in the "Not for Lack of Trying" category:

Link


----------



## JBoyd (2 Jan 2008)

I dont think I could pin one I liked more than the others, there were quite a few good ones.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jan 2008)

And of course, there's the just plain stupid criminals..... ;D

Escape plan


----------



## DarkFire (3 Jan 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7OaymsKfEMQ

This is fairly close to the most idiotic attempt on a break in... 
You have to give him credit for his motivation to keep trying though.


----------



## Greymatters (3 Jan 2008)

Always a good read...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (3 Jan 2008)

What year end review would be complete without those nominations? I voted for the couple who fell off the building and the gals taking the shortcut across the freeway....BRILLIANT!


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2008)

Looks like we have a (near) candidate for 2008.  I say near, because the guy didn't die.


----------



## JBoyd (11 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Looks like we have a (near) candidate for 2008.  I say near, because the guy didn't die.



definately should be submited as an honorable mention


----------



## a_majoor (14 Jan 2008)

Unfortunate Husband II in "Urban Legends" sounds disturbingly like an incident in Calgary during the early 1980's.

It seems a guy had either cleaned his bike with gasoline or simply stored it with a full tank inside his PMQ (not sure what the circumstances were). Fumes leaked out and eventually reached the pilot light of the furnace or water heater in the basement (gasoline vapour being heavier than air) with the predictable result of an explosion and fire which pretty much demolished the PMQ.

I am pretty sure no one was hurt in the incident, but perhaps someone out there remembers more details.


----------



## Loachman (14 Jan 2008)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Unfortunate Husband II in "Urban Legends" sounds disturbingly like an incident in Calgary during the early 1980's.
> 
> It seems a guy had either cleaned his bike with gasoline or simply stored it with a full tank inside his PMQ (not sure what the circumstances were). Fumes leaked out and eventually reached the pilot light of the furnace or water heater in the basement (gasoline vapour being heavier than air) with the predictable result of an explosion and fire which pretty much demolished the PMQ.
> 
> I am pretty sure no one was hurt in the incident, but perhaps someone out there remembers more details.



Are you sure that it was Calgary? One of the guys on my jet course in 1981 or 1982 (most likely the latter) was working on some of his motor bike parts in the basement of his PMQ and spilled some residual fuel from the tank. He'd started wiping it up when he heard the furnace start up and barely had time to think "uh-oh" before it went bang. No serious injury, but the flames burnt a small hole through the basement ceiling and into the front entranceway floor.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Feb 2008)

And a Canadian one for 2008: A cotton swab in the ear can kill.

Article Link

This also falls under those funny warning labels.  For example, on a rectal thermometer:  Do not use orally.  :-X


----------



## Rodahn (31 Mar 2008)

This just makes me shake my head.... How stupid can some people be?

http://www.fwditon.com/attachments/2008/3/4/120463378388_Shell_-_19.11.07.wmv


----------



## Yrys (31 Mar 2008)

When I saw the logo on the truck , I was hoping that what I saw wouldn't happen...

Oh, well...  :-X


----------



## Dissident (31 Mar 2008)

WTF happened there? 

Did I see this right? Did he just light a lighter inside the tank to check the level? Seriously?


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2008)

Dissident said:
			
		

> WTF happened there?
> 
> Did I see this right? Did he just light a lighter inside the tank to check the level? Seriously?



Is that what he did?  It happened so fast, I didn't get a chance to see it!


----------



## Red 6 (31 Mar 2008)

Whatever it was, that guy won't be doing that again!


----------



## Rodahn (31 Mar 2008)

Dissident said:
			
		

> WTF happened there?
> 
> Did I see this right? Did he just light a lighter inside the tank to check the level? Seriously?



Yupper, that's what he did.....


----------



## Greymatters (31 Mar 2008)

And goes to show that unlike the movies, entire tankers do not always explode and take out every house for a 500m radiius...


----------



## timma (31 Mar 2008)

Must suck to be that guy. What a dumb move.


----------



## Greymatters (31 Mar 2008)

I had a flashback to that old British first aid film we use to have to watch as part of fire safety...

"Roll around Bill, roll around!" (or words to that effect)


----------



## Rodahn (31 Mar 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> I had a flashback to that old British first aid film we use to have to watch as part of fire safety...
> 
> "Roll around Bill, roll around!" (or words to that effect)



Wasn't that the same one where there was a person fueling a generator or some such, and the other person lighting the stove in the gully went up in flames?


----------



## danchapps (31 Mar 2008)

Reminds me of the fire safety video they showed us in St-Jean where buddy was filling the stove with NAPHTA (or however you spell it) and he caught himself on fire.


----------



## Bane (31 Mar 2008)

I've seen this video elsewhere on the internets. The concensus seems to be that he had a cell phone on in his pocket and got a call.  He wasn't smoking or anything so it seems possible, and you can see him look at his pocket like he got a call just before the big event. But it could have been something else he did or something off camera too.


----------



## dwalter (31 Mar 2008)

I read about a guy in the official Darwin Awards book, it was the same accident. Guy lights a lighter to check the level, and the truck explodes. Though this guy was still rolling around whereas the guy in the book was killed.


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Mar 2008)

The funny part is what appears to be festive baloons wrapped around the pole!

They lie all around him as he is rolling around.....

 :rofl:

Get more Chlorine into that gene pool pronto.

dileas

tess


----------



## geo (31 Mar 2008)

Well... guess some village is presently missing it's idiot


----------



## Greymatters (31 Mar 2008)

Bane said:
			
		

> I've seen this video elsewhere on the internets. The concensus seems to be that he had a cell phone on in his pocket and got a call.  He wasn't smoking or anything so it seems possible, and you can see him look at his pocket like he got a call just before the big event. But it could have been something else he did or something off camera too.



Ive seen the video you are talking about, but this one is different...

Reference the fire safety film I refered to, it was a British one made in the 1970's, and some guy in it lighting a stove and himself on fire sounds familiar...


----------



## danchapps (31 Mar 2008)

The stove one I was referring to is 100% Canadian. Nobody can act that bad and still get paid for it unless it was paid for by our gov't. Just sayin'.


----------



## Bane (1 Apr 2008)

I think the wires got crossed on this one  
I was talking about the video in the first post. Not many cellular gadgets in the seventies. 



			
				Greymatters said:
			
		

> Ive seen the video you are talking about, but this one is different...
> 
> Reference the fire safety film I refered to, it was a British one made in the 1970's, and some guy in it lighting a stove and himself on fire sounds familiar...


----------



## Greymatters (1 Apr 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> The stove one I was referring to is 100% Canadian. Nobody can act that bad and still get paid for it unless it was paid for by our gov't. Just sayin'.



Nothing was as bad as the actors in the SHARP training films.  Im never seen a male WO wearing so much pancake makeup.  And come on, if the DND is going to pay you to immitate a CF soldier at least get a bloody hair cut!  I was shocked at how many CF members apparently use brylcream...


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Nov 2008)

Article Link

Man tumbles 15-metres with stolen ATM
By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS

LEAVENWORTH, Kansas - Police in Leavenworth, Kansas, say a thief who tried to bust a cash machine open like a giant piggy bank is lucky to be in one piece himself. 

They say the 49-year-old pried an ATM loose from a credit union by using a stolen skid loader. Then, in a bid to break open the 1,360-kilogram cash machine, the man used the skid loader to drop it down a 15-metre wooded embankment. 

Police Chief Patrick Kitchens says the problem is, when the ATM fell, the skid loader and the thief plummeted along with it. 

The man was found trapped inside the battered machine and was taken to a hospital.

(Not much) more on link

Oh those crazy criminals!!  :


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Nov 2008)

But wait!  There's more!!

Article Link

Accused drunk ends up running over self
By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS

SANTA FE, N.M. (AP) — A man is in a northern New Mexico jail, accused of driving drunk and leading police on a chase that finally ended with him running over himself.

State Police Officer Grace Romero spotted Aguilar’s pickup truck swerving across both lanes of the highway, driving slowly and then fast. He refused to stop.

After narrowly missing other vehicles, police said Aguilar drove through a ditch and a barbed-wire fence before stopping. He tried to put the truck into park, but it ended up in reverse.

Police said Aguilar fell from his open door and both of his legs were run over by the front driver’s side tire.

More on link


----------



## Marshall (26 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> But wait!  There's more!!
> 
> Article Link
> 
> ...



Serves him right I suppose. The ATM one is a bit more humorous just because crooks do not seem to realize those things are near fool proof (newer ones anyways)


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Nov 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> Serves him right I suppose. The ATM one is a bit more humorous just because crooks do not seem to realize those things are near fool proof (newer ones anyways)



To paraphrase Einstein: "When you make something fool proof, the universe retaliates by making a better fool."


----------



## EME-Glen (28 Nov 2008)

*Amanda Black killed by Diablo off its meds.*
Dateline 10 Nov 08 from Maclean's magazine, 
"What killed Amada Black of Virginia, Va? A memo on a whiteboard in her townhouse that read "Medicate Diabolo" is probably the answer. Police believe Black tried to adminster oral medicine to Diablo, her ailing four-meter long tiger reticulated python. Diablo apparently didn't want to take his meds but wasn't too sick to engage in a struggle of wills. An autopsy has shown that Black died of compression performed on her neck."

MAN VS NATURE (Nature gets one point and Mrs. Black gets a Darwin Award)


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Jan 2009)

The Balloon Priest  
2008 Darwin Award Nominee 
Confirmed True by Darwin 



(20 April 2008, Atlantic Ocean, Brazil) In 1982 Lawn Chair Larry, beloved survivor of a Darwin-worthy attempt, attached 45 helium weather balloons to his comfortable Sears lawn chair, packed a picnic and a , and cut the tether. But instead of drifting lazily above the Los Angeles landscape, the combined lift of 45 huge helium balloons rocketed Larry into LAX air traffic lanes 16,000 feet above sea level. Astoundingly, he survived the "flight." 
In homage to Larry's aerial adventure, a Catholic priest recently ascended towards heaven on a host of helium party balloons. Adelir Antonio de Carli, 41, was attempting to set the world record for clustered balloon flight to publicize his plan to build a spiritual rest stop for truckers. 
Sitting for more than 19 hours in a lawn chair is not a trivial matter, even in the comfort of your own backyard. The priest took numerous safety precautions, including wearing a survival suit, selecting a buoyant chair, and packing a satellite phone and a GPS. However, the late Adelir Antonio made a fatal mistake. 
He did not know how to use the GPS. 
The winds changed, as winds do, and he was blown inexorably toward open sea. He could have parachuted to safety while over land, but chose not to. When the voyager was perilously lost at sea, he prudently phoned for help. But rescuers were unable to reach him since he could not use his GPS! HE struggled with the control panel as the charge on the satellite phone dwindled. 
Instead of a GPS, the priest let God be his guide, and God guided him straight to heaven. Bits of balloons began appearing on mountains and beaches. Ultimately the priest's body surfaced, confirming that he, like Elvis, had left the building. 
The kicker? It's a Double Darwin. Catholic priests take vows of celibacy. Since they voluntarily remove themselves from the gene pool, the entire group earns a mass Darwin Award. Adelir Antonio wins twice over! 

http://www.darwinawards.com/darwin/darwin2008-14.html


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Jan 2009)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> The kicker? It's a Double Darwin. Catholic priests take vows of celibacy. Since they voluntarily remove themselves from the gene pool, the entire group earns a mass Darwin Award. Adelir Antonio wins twice over!


Wow, too funny!  Especially the "double Darwin", though i would disagree: they do not really "voluntarily" remove themselves from the gene pool (Darwin winnners), they do it through stupidity and unintentionally.  Still, pretty funny!


----------



## kkwd (15 Jan 2009)

There are some things you just shouldn't leave to faith, like how to use safety equipment.
Descanse em paz Pai.
You had good intentions but piss poor execution.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Feb 2009)

I think this guy should be considered for a 2009 Darwin Award:

Man electrocuted while stealing copper
Article Link

WINDSOR, Ont. - A man who police believe was stealing copper wire is dead after he was electrocuted in Windsor. 

Hydro One is working with city police to piece together the death after the company received an alarm Saturday night. 

Windsor police were called to the scene about midnight. 

Hydro One spokeswoman Laura Cook says it appears the unidentified man was *attempting to remove the metal from a city power station* when the electricity shot through his body, killing him. 

Power lines contain copper wire used to conduct electricity, and *contact with an energized power line can end in serious injury or death*. 

Ummm, ya think?


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think this guy should be considered for a 2009 Darwin Award:
> 
> Man electrocuted while stealing copper
> Article Link
> ...



Same thing happened in 95 near Winnipeg on Saskatchewan Avenue near the Perimeter. ABout 1km west of that intersection, there is an electrical substation. Our B Coy 2 VP discovered this guy fried . It was suspected he was attempting to steal copper wire.


----------



## GAP (11 Feb 2009)

The past few years have seen a lot of pole copper grounding cables disapear...


----------



## Loachman (11 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think this guy should be considered for a 2009 Darwin Award:
> 
> Man electrocuted while stealing copper



It's not original enough, though. It happens too regularly. There's even a clip on Youtube somewhere showing somebody attempting this unsuccessfully.

Or maybe it was trying to steal electricity by attaching leads.

Same result anyway.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Feb 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> It's not original enough, though. It happens too regularly. There's even a clip on Youtube somewhere showing somebody attempting this unsuccessfully.
> 
> Or maybe it was trying to steal electricity by attaching leads.
> 
> Same result anyway.



Dammit.  Here I thought it was original.  Stupid slow news days!


----------



## Loachman (12 Feb 2009)

Don't worry. The wire thieves probably think that they're original, too.


----------



## JBG (12 Feb 2009)

One of my clients who shall go nameless (of course) should win the award. His cell phone was turned on while he was having illicit sex with someone not his wife. The phone self-dialed home. He found himself most unwelcome when arriving home.

In fact for next few months, until he got apartment, he slept on couch at his office.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2009)

JBG said:
			
		

> One of my clients who shall go nameless (of course) should win the award. His cell phone was turned on while he was having illicit sex with someone not his wife. The phone self-dialed home. He found himself most unwelcome when arriving home.
> 
> In fact for next few months, until he got apartment, he slept on couch at his office.



Well, he's not eligible for a Darwin award unless his wife killed him.


----------



## JBG (12 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, he's not eligible for a Darwin award unless his wife killed him.


Given the severity of the restraining orders, may as well have.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Apr 2009)

D.B. Cooper he ain't.

Northern pilots declare on-board emergency as man opens exit door and jumps 
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090416/national/plane_jumper
By The Canadian Press


CAMBRIDGE BAY, Nunavut - Pilots on a northern charter flight had to declare an on-board emergency when an unruly passenger opened an exit door and jumped. 
RCMP say the King Air 200 was flying from Yellowknife to Cambridge Bay, Nunavut, on Wednesday when the pilots made the distress call. 

Officers who met the plane at Cambridge Bay Airport were told a 20-year-old resident of the community had jumped out of the aircraft while it was about 7,000 metres above sea level. 
Police say the pilots "made every possible effort" to stop him. 
They managed to land the plane safely without injury to the crew or remaining passenger. 

A search for the man has been delayed due to poor weather in the area.


----------



## JBG (16 Apr 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> RCMP say the King Air 200 was flying from Yellowknife to Cambridge Bay, Nunavut, on Wednesday when the pilots made the distress call.


May be off-topic, but your post and the episode sounds like a repeat of the *"Martin Hartwell Story"* (link to lyrics), the Stompin' Tom song.



			
				Lyrics linked above said:
			
		

> Martin Hartwell Story (excerpts)
> 
> LOST!...Up in no-mans land of the Northwest Territories
> They were lost up in no-mans land The Martin Hartwell Story
> ...


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Apr 2009)

Martin Hartwell was the pilot of a medical evacuation flight in the NWT that disappeared circa 1972. There were three passengers including the evacuee and a nurse. Eventually the site was located and Hartwell and one of the passengers were rescued. They had survived by resorting to cannibalism. (Edited for content.)

I am not a wiki fan, but the reference covers the outline. I remember it because of the uproar over whether or not to call off the search.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Hartwell


----------



## JBG (16 Apr 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Martin Hartwell was the pilot of a medical evacuation flight in the NWT that disappeared circa 1972. There were three passengers including the evacuee and a nurse. Eventually the site was located and Hartwell and one of the passengers were rescued. They had survived by resorting to cannibalism. (Edited for content.)


Good find. However, while Kootook survived the crash he was not rescued (link). He died the day before Hartwell was found.


----------



## benny88 (16 Apr 2009)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090416/national/plane_jumper



> CAMBRIDGE BAY, Nunavut - A distraught man who jumped out of a small plane at 7,000 metres over Nunavut was remembered as a young, hardworking apprentice mechanic who liked to help fix people's bicycles.
> 
> 
> The man's grief-stricken friends and family gathered Thursday in the tiny community of Cambridge Bay to try and cope with his death, wondering why he jumped - an act that forced the crew of the King Air 200 to make an emergency landing with its door open, putting their lives at risk.
> ...



Not a ton of information about this one yet, I'll keep an eye open. Pretty shocking.


----------



## JBoyd (17 Apr 2009)

I believe that a different source of the same incident was also posted in Another Candidate for the Darwin Awards


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Apr 2009)

From Transport Canada's Civil Aviation Daily Occurence Reporting System :



> Occurrence InformationOccurrence Type: Accident Occurrence Date: 2009/04/15
> Occurrence Time: 2236 Z Day Or Night: day-time
> Fatalities: 1 Injuries: 0
> 
> ...


----------



## benny88 (17 Apr 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> From Transport Canada's Civil Aviation Daily Occurence Reporting System :



Oh I didn't even think to check the CADORS! Nice call. Only TC could make this seem incredibly dry and boring.


----------



## CorporalMajor (17 Apr 2009)

Gotta love those YouTube bomb makers.  There's a whole series of dry-ice bombs on YouTube, in one of them some kid breaks his arm or something.  Compelling stuff....  :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Apr 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Gotta love those YouTube bomb makers.  There's a whole series of dry-ice bombs on YouTube, in one of them some kid breaks his arm or something.  Compelling stuff....  :



It's no good unless you post a link!!!


----------



## CorporalMajor (17 Apr 2009)

......just look up "dry ice bombs" there's literally 40+ of them. My favorite is this wealthy guy dumps two chunks of that stuff the size of cinder blocks into his pool........ now if only he tried swimming in it.

Here's a bunch of them. 
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=dry+ice+bomb

AHHHhahahaha they're blowing up snowmen, classic.


----------



## JBoyd (17 Apr 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> ......just look up "dry ice bombs" there's literally 40+ of them. My favorite is this wealthy guy dumps two chunks of that stuff the size of cinder blocks into his pool........ now if only he tried swimming in it.
> 
> Here's a bunch of them.
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=dry+ice+bomb
> ...



I especially like the amount of the videos that blow up in the moron's hands....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Oct 2012)

He tried his best to win.....


http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/10/04/drunk-b-c-man-burned-in-a-fire-hit-by-a-train-in-series-of-unfortunate-events/


KAMLOOPS, B.C. — A Kamloops, B.C., man is recovering from what RCMP in that southern Interior city call a bizarre sequence of events, after he was burned in a grass fire and then hit by a train.

Staff Sgt. Grant Learned says the 51-year-old was drunk when he fell asleep Wednesday afternoon while smoking in the grassy area behind his Kamloops-area home.

Learned says the man woke to find his clothes on fire and flames around him, but rather than calling for help, he raced to his home, grabbed a bicycle and fled.

Mounties were responding to reports of a man running from the scene of a suspicious fire when they got another call that a pedestrian had been hit by a train along the nearby CP Rail tracks.

Police quickly determined that the two cases were linked, and say the man is now recovering in hospital from a gash to the head, caused by the train, and serious burns caused by the grass fire.

Learned says the man’s woes continue because it’s believed the bike was stolen, and he is also a possible suspect in a September assault on a Kamloops bus driver, but no charges have been laid in any of those cases.


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Oct 2012)

Damn, I just love reading about idiots.  Thanks for the laugh.   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jan 2013)

Reviving a (sort of) old thread.

Russian tourist killed riding inflatable ball down ski hill

A ride down a ski slope in a plastic ball turned fatal for one Russian tourist. 

Denis Burakov, 27, and Vladimir Shcherbov, 33, each paid less than $10 to get inside the three-metre balloon, called a zorb, and travel a short course at the Dombay ski resort in southern Russia, Russia Today reported. 

A video, taken by a friend of Burakov, shows the zorb bounce off a plowed track and employees running to stop the zorb before it bounds down a steep cliff, over a rock face and plunges into a creek. 

Both men were alive when rescue crews reached them, Russia Today reported. Burakov died en route to hospital, the English-language paper said, and Shcherbov suffered a concussion as well as other minor injuries and is expected to survive. 

A criminal investigation has been launched. 

Video at link

What crazy thrill will people think up next?   ???


----------



## BeyondTheNow (10 Jan 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Reviving a (sort of) old thread.
> 
> Russian tourist killed riding inflatable ball down ski hill
> 
> ...



In this particular thrill-seeking group's defence, it's been around for a while. 'Friend of mine did it actually. Howeverrrrr.......this is the first time I've seen it set up near a cliff......a big cliff.....on a mountain....with no barriers or fences, just some guy trying to redirect the path of a giant beachball with the weight of two full-grown men inside, hurtling quickly towards imminent death... :facepalm:


----------



## George Wallace (29 Oct 2013)

Think that this has earned some dummy the Darwin Award:

What to do if a Tank shell with your name on it ...


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Nov 2013)

I think this guy should get an honourable mention (unless he dies).....

Judge tosses $33-million HIV stripper lawsuit

So, let's see: you had unprotected sex with a stripper who was a former prostitute in Thailand and yet you're shocked at contracting HIV.....okay.....   :


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Nov 2013)

He nailed it.   :facepalm:

Photos and full story at link.



> Russian artist nails genitals to the ground to protest 'police state'
> Pyotr Pavlensky staged protest in Red Square to coincide with Police Day
> The Associated Press Posted: Nov 11, 2013 10:20 AM ET Last Updated: Nov 11, 2013 10:20 AM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (12 Nov 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> He nailed it.   :facepalm:
> 
> Photos and full story at link.



I am sure the Russian Security Services were amused that it saved them the efforts of doing so themselves.  It must have brought back memories of the "old days" to them.   ;D


----------



## pbi (12 Nov 2013)

Perhaps for the next one, he could sew his mouth to his scrotum and then just roll away into the distance like a big hula hoop.

Anyway, I think he is wrong. I mean, really: 





> "As the government turns the country into one big prison, stealing from the people and using the money to grow and enrich the police apparatus and other repressive structures, society is allowing this, and forgetting its numerical advantage, is bringing the triumph of the police state closer by its inaction."



Come on now. How could that ever happen in Russia?

Oh, what....it did already?


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am sure the Russian Security Services were amused that it saved them the efforts of doing so themselves.  It must have brought back memories of the "old days" to them.   ;D



I know it amused me...


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Jul 2015)

Alcohol and fireworks don't mix in this instance.



> U.S. man shoots off firework from top of his head, dies
> 
> 22-year-old killed instantly; police say group of friends had been drinking
> 
> ...


----------

